# Has CBT helped you?



## MoonlitMadness (Mar 11, 2013)

If so, how, and when did you start to see results?

Over several years I have started to do CBT but then discharged myself after a few sessions because I did not believe it was going to help me, and I didn't like any of my therapists. A few weeks ago I started counselling but on Monday I discharged myself because I was feeling really depressed with no energy and again didn't think it was going to help. However I might be put on the waiting list for CBT yet again.

I really struggle with motivation and believing I can change. Are there any online programmes that I can use meanwhile..?


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

It's hard to find a decent therapist or someone we feel some sort of connection with. I say that because apparently one of the most important parts of therapy is the rapport we have with our therapist.

I've never had the patience ( or the common sense ) to really try CBT properly. I definitely should do though. It's supposed to be very good.

As for online CBT - you could have a look at this one. It's organised by one of our universities here and has a good reputation.

It's called Mood Gym:

https://moodgym.anu.edu.au/welcome


----------



## acidicwithpanic (May 14, 2014)

Somewhat. If you don't feel that it would help you, then you're probably right because it definitely wasn't a cure-all solution for me and others. What I like about it is that it gives me the opportunity to communicate my problems to someone without any judgment. I don't have many people in my life that I can rely on for this. But most of these therapists have not experienced SA firsthand, so they'll often provide generic advice that they don't know will work or not. If you feel that you must see one though, you'll have better luck seeing a therapist that specializes in your disorder(s).


----------



## Rixy (Oct 4, 2009)

Yes. The problem is that it takes work and a lot of practice to get into the groove of things. I think a lot of people just want a quick cure, which sadly isn't possible.


----------

